# I bought the Sun today - but don't tell anyone.



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2009)

I bought a jumper today in Debenhams for €39 and the very helpful cashier told me that if I nipped out and bought the Sun , the voucher in it would get me a 20% discount. 

So I paid my €0.90cents for the Sun and saved around €7 for the journey.

Brendan


----------



## jhegarty (21 Jan 2009)

Is €7 really worth the shame ?


----------



## Simeon (21 Jan 2009)

Hey Brendan! Could you not have informed us during opening time?


----------



## theengineer (21 Jan 2009)

Well done, Brendan. you saved a few bob.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Jan 2009)

Nice work, if a little embarassing for you! 

Did the voucher have a use by date on it? If you lived near a shop/supermarket, they nearly always have papers left at the end of the night or in the evening time.


----------



## runner (21 Jan 2009)

Are you the guy spotted in sandymount wearing a bright jumper with a picture of a naked girl on the back?


----------



## boaber (21 Jan 2009)

Brendan said:


> I bought a jumper today in Debenhams for €39 and the very helpful cashier told me that if I nipped out and bought the Sun , the voucher in it would get me a 20% discount.
> 
> So I paid my €0.90cents for the Sun and saved around €7 for the journey.
> 
> Brendan



Please say you aren't a Liverpool Fan Brendan

[broken link removed]


----------



## bren1916 (22 Jan 2009)

boaber said:


> Please say you aren't a Liverpool Fan Brendan
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I Never buy the Sun but having second thoughts now....

Glory Glory.....!


----------



## Pique318 (22 Jan 2009)

Obvoiusly not a fan of humanity.....or journalism for that matter !


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jan 2009)

Which is more embarassing... the new jumper or that paper under your arm?!


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jan 2009)

Brendan said:


> I bought a jumper today in Debenhams for €39 and the very helpful cashier told me that if I nipped out and bought the Sun , the voucher in it would get me a 20% discount.
> 
> So I paid my €0.90cents for the Sun and saved around €7 for the journey.
> 
> Brendan



So that's why you weren't around much yesterday.  Off directing parking with your rolled up newspaper.

*BTW are you sure it was the Sun as the website says Daily Mail or is the Sun its equivalent here?*


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> Hey Brendan! Could you not have informed us during opening time?



Offer applies up to 8th February.


----------



## Jock04 (26 Jan 2009)

fair play to the staff member in Debenhams.

Could so easily have just taken the full price & said nothing.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jan 2009)

Jock04 said:


> fair play to the staff member in Debenhams.
> 
> Could so easily have just taken the full price & said nothing.



Unlike the one who hounds people to take their store card and get 30% off.

I swear I'll swing for her yet.  Twice last week tormenting me.


----------



## mercman (26 Jan 2009)

jhegarty said:


> Is €7 really worth the shame ?



€1 is worth the shame lest alone €7. Time for a wake up call for those that think this kind of thing is embarrassing. Welcome to the 2009 world.


----------



## Jock04 (27 Jan 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Unlike the one who hounds people to take their store card and get 30% off.
> 
> I swear I'll swing for her yet. Twice last week tormenting me.


 

Resistance is futile! 


Seriously though, in the Galway store, I've only been asked once if I wanted their store card, and they accepted my "no, thanks"  without further discussion.
I have heard they can be pushy enough in other stores though.


----------



## Bronte (27 Jan 2009)

I don't see why it's such a good deal when you can probably get 3 or 4 jumpers in Penneys for the same outlay and have money left over for The Financial Times and a cup of coffee.


----------

